# I'll Be Moving To A Retirement Facility With Assisted Living



## Lon (Sep 4, 2017)

I have made a decision today that I will do this within the next three months or as soon as I have my Cochlear Implant.
I now have a two bed two bath, balcony, apartment with full kitchen, washer and dryer and will be moving to a first class facility where I will have a one bedroom one full bath, kitchenette. In cluded will be three full daily meals in their dining room or delivered to my apartment, daily and weekly house keeping. free cable and wi fi. The amenities are outstanding and my Long Term Care Policy will pay the bulk of my monthly charges after a 90 day elimination period. It's become a real chore for me to continue cooking for my self and doing other chores. Time for some assistance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

Good to hear that Lon, wise decision on your part.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 4, 2017)

Good to hear.  imho, it's better to go too early than too late.  God Bless.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2017)

That's a big decision!  I know a half doz people who have made the same decision in the last few years, and all of them love where they are, socializing, field trips, and nice conversations with interesting people, along with delicious, healthy meals.  Good for you, Lon!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2017)

Good move Lon.  I'm sure you'll be happy there.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 4, 2017)

It sounds like you have made a choice that you are happy with, Lon, and from the way you are describing the apartment, it sounds like it will be a great place to live. 
Since you will have a kitchenette, you can make snacks , coffee, and anything else you might want to have to eat besides whatever they give you for meals; but when you don't want to make meals, you don't have to worry about it. 
You will have company when you feel like socializing, and your own apartment that you can retreat to when you don't want to socialize. 
Do they have a swimming pool or fitness center where you can exercise if you want to do that ?


----------



## Lon (Sep 4, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It sounds like you have made a choice that you are happy with, Lon, and from the way you are describing the apartment, it sounds lllike it will be a great place to live.
> Since you will have a kitchenette, you can make snacks , coffee, and anything else you might want to have to eat besides whatever they give you for meals; but when you don't want to make meals, you don't have to worry about it.
> You will have company when you feel like socializing, and your own apartment that you can retreat to when you don't want to socialize.
> Do they have a swimming pool or fitness center where you can exercise if you want to do that ?



Yes ---They have a pool, Spa and Fitness Center


----------



## terry123 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lon said:


> Yes ---They have a pool, Spa and Fitness Center


  Sounds like a plan, Lon.  I stayed in one for a couple of months after some surgery.  The meals, field trips and conversation groups were wonderful.  When I was able to live by myself I moved back home.  If I could afford it I would go back there as my 2bedroom, 2 bath is getting too much for me to care for also.  I think you will be happy there.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2017)

Good move. Apart from anything else, you will have company when you want it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2017)

Lon said:


> I have made a decision today that I will do this within the next three months or as soon as I have my Cochlear Implant.
> I now have a two bed two bath, balcony, apartment with full kitchen, washer and dryer and will be moving to a first class facility where I will have a one bedroom one full bath, kitchenette. In cluded will be three full daily meals in their dining room or delivered to my apartment, daily and weekly house keeping. free cable and wi fi. The amenities are outstanding and my Long Term Care Policy will pay the bulk of my monthly charges after a 90 day elimination period. It's become a real chore for me to continue cooking for my self and doing other chores. Time for some assistance.



WoW, sounds wonderful Lon. I know you love the apartment you're in now , but this definitely sounds like a wonderful place to live...hope you're very happy there..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)

I think that it is a wise choice to put your feet up and leave the day to day chores to other people!

I will be looking forward to reports on the move and your new _cruise ship_ lifestyle.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 5, 2017)

Sounds like a wise decision Lon ..will you have more contact with people if you wish to,socialise ? with others by being in assisted care . Looking forward to hearing how your cochlear implant go's its changing people's life's for the better ,I see allot of people with them ,I'm interested to know how they are actually attached to your head ,when you shower ,do you have to,cover them with shower cap ...tell me to mind my business if I'm overstepping the line Lon, my job in my working life was caring for people with disabilities and I'm always interested in improvements to,make their lives more enjoyable / easier


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow Lon, I think you'll be very happy there. You're such a friendly guy that you'll end up with lots of friends and lots to do with them...no more worries.
 All the best to you. Do they have wifi?

:tv:  :thumbsup:  :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 5, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan and also a very nice place, Lon.  Are you staying in Fresno?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2017)

I was wondering if you will be in same area. I think it's a wise decision and something we must all plan for eventually.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 5, 2017)

It is an important and wise decision. 
I wish you all the best. :wave:


----------



## Wren (Sep 5, 2017)

Wishing you all the best Lon, my neighbour did the same last year and it gave her a new lease of life !


----------



## ray188 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good move. To me, the key to living good is surrounding yourself with people in roughly the same situation as yours. You never feel left out and you have people to share your interests with.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Lon (Sep 5, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> Sounds like a wise decision Lon ..will you have more contact with people if you wish to,socialise ? with others by being in assisted care . Looking forward to hearing how your cochlear implant go's its changing people's life's for the better ,I see allot of people with them ,I'm interested to know how they are actually attached to your head ,when you shower ,do you have to,cover them with shower cap ...tell me to mind my business if I'm overstepping the line Lon, my job in my working life was caring for people with disabilities and I'm always interested in improvements to,make their lives more enjoyable / easier



Modern Implants can be worn in the shower or pool.Other than the implant surgically inserted behind my ear the only other equipment is the KANSO sound receiver and processor attached under my hair on the side of my head about the size of a half dollar.


----------



## Lon (Sep 5, 2017)

Lara said:


> Wow Lon, I think you'll be very happy there. You're such a friendly guy that you'll end up with lots of friends and lots to do with them...no more worries.
> All the best to you. Do they have wifi?
> 
> :tv:  :thumbsup:  :grouphug:



Yes  Wi Fi and cable is provided to each apartment and is included.


----------



## Lon (Sep 5, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Sounds like a good plan and also a very nice place, Lon.  Are you staying in Fresno?



Yes--- the facility is in Fresno and 5 minutes away from where I presently live.


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2017)

Good decision, Lon.  The social activities will be good for you, too.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 5, 2017)

Lon said:


> Yes--- the facility is in Fresno and 5 minutes away from where I presently live.



Great!...depending on which direction that means you're either closer to me now or further away.


----------



## merlin (Sep 5, 2017)

Good decision Lon I wish you well...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

I wish you well there Lon.:sentimental:


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 6, 2017)

Good luck to you Lon, enjoy your new digs..


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 6, 2017)

I am sure you will not regret your move.
I have never regretted moving to a retirement residence.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2017)

*​Lon, I am sure you will enjoy and appreciate the decision you have made.  From what I have seen from communities in my area, you will enjoy it, and meet many great new friends.*


----------



## hearlady (Sep 24, 2017)

Just catching up here Lon. (Newbie).
Sounds like a great choice for you.
Good luck with your new place and your Cochlear Implant! I have some patients that have been fitted and they do well.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 25, 2017)

Best of luck to you. If I live long enough, I'm sure I will do that one day. There is a nice one in my small town. Only problem, there is almost a 1 year waiting list. So you have to be good at planning ahead.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck.  Hope you are happy in new surroundings.


----------



## WilliamArcuri (Dec 1, 2017)

Glad to hear about it Lon. Shifting to a retirement facility means that now you are going to live your life in your own terms in the golden years of your life. Retires communities offer a wide range of facilities to the people living there, therein making them enjoy each moment of their life. Last month, my friend's father moved on to senior living luxury apartments Essex County NJ, where he got a lot of friends with whom he daily enjoys his living with the proper care by the caregivers. The best things I like about the retired community is they provide enjoyable brain training so as to make their mind work smoothly for long term.


----------



## JJKoll (Dec 17, 2017)

I think you've made a very wise decision! I wish you the best for your life ahead!


----------

